# Royal Purple Micro-Glass Oil Filters



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

so i just saw this advertised in eurotuner. does anyone know any websites i can get this from?
http://www.royalpurple.com/rp-oil-filter.html
thanks a lot


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Royal Purple Micro-Glass Oil Filters (gonzotheman2012)*

I buy my Royal Purple at Pep Boys.
http://www.superpages.com/b2b/...+City/


----------



## tigmaster (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Royal Purple Micro-Glass Oil Filters (dr.chop)*

25 micron filtration sounds pretty enticing to me. I just wonder if they sell the extended capacity version. I know the Mobil 1 filter I buy holds another 0,25 liters. I guess I could just order one for a Passat and call it done. I might have to look into these.


----------



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Royal Purple Micro-Glass Oil Filters (tigmaster)*

i just picked one up from pepboys yesterday. says its good up to 15k miles


----------



## tigmaster (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Royal Purple Micro-Glass Oil Filters (gonzotheman2012)*

How much was it? How is the quality of it? Keep us posted on results. Are you planning an oil analysis? Would be nice to see the difference between what you have been using and this one.


----------

